# Choctawatchee Bay



## flydoc (Dec 14, 2012)

We will be spending a month on Okaloosa Is and fishin the bay lots. Mainly from the 98 bridge to Destin causeway and Santa Rosa Sound. Got a small boat and can go either way from the 98 bridge a few miles.

Looks like flats with deep H20 everywhere. Just don't see many reports from here lookin for any info that can help me put a bend in the 8 wt... Will also be watchin the beaches for the bobo's. Do the birds work this time of year??

I'll report the good and bad-- Cheers FD


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Welcome to the bay, Mid bay and destin bridge is good for sheephead now around the northern grassy shallows is where the reds are.
Good Luck


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

For whatever reason that is not a lot of posting here for Fort Walton Beach to east in the bay. Most of the chatter is from Penscola area. But sometimes there is good info here that makes you want to get out there and after 'em. 

From what I do read the area you plan to fish seems to produce better than further east in the bay. That's probably because the water is cleaner and more salty due to East Pass. 

Good luck during your visit.


----------



## flydoc (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback-- Can't say enough for the google maps. Nice to have a game plan before I leave Colorado... Tightlines all


----------

